# Verkaufe LOGO! Programmierkabel



## lorenz2512 (9 Mai 2005)

Verkaufe ein Logo-Programmierkabel, seriell auf Logo, original Siemens, gebraucht  aber OK, und getestet
mfg
dietmar


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 Mai 2005)

Wegen den Nachfragen: Preisvorstellung 55€ inclusive Versand unversichert, versichert 57€.

mfg
dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2005)

ich hab für das teil bei e-bay 66+7 euro versand bezahlt und das war da auch schon ein schnäpchen im vergleich zu dem was die anderen für das gleiche wollten

gruß


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ist verkauft  .

mfg

dietmar


----------

